# who insures convertible cars



## carol (14 Mar 2004)

Does anybody know who insures convertibles apart from AXA,as they are soo expensive.


----------



## Newbie (14 Mar 2004)

*Convertibles*

You need St.Pauls...but I think they only operate through Brokers.


----------



## EAMONN66 (15 Mar 2004)

*Re: Convertibles*

depends what it is and how old it is. classic (over 20 yrs) cost next to nothing. more modern cars can cost anything there is no logic . you can get a discount on the axa premium from the AA. they told me over the phone they did not do cabrios but when i went in there was no problem. Mrs eamonn  - over 30 full ncb - dublin escort XR3I 130HP  - 750 euro fully comp. that    was this year and the best price we ever got on that car in 5 years . 

an interesting story here. 3 years ago i tried insuring the above with a limited mileage policy. 
 Royal  Sun  alliance  had given me a good quote of £300 for a second car policy on a triumph spitfire i have (through first ireland brokers) so i thought i would try them for the wifes escort. first they said we dont insure convertibles. to which i answered - Yes you do . i already have one insured with you and have done for 4 years. she then went away and came back a few minutes later and said they could quote me.  the price . £5,000 for 3,000  miles third party. 
whats the difference the £300 car is a rusty deathtrap with no brakes however is considered a classic . the other (5k to insure)  is an as new low mileage modern car with abs and  an airbag.
in the end we insured it with axa as before fully comp  - £900 

go figure


----------



## sfag (15 Mar 2004)

*gdfgdfg*

Hibernian did my convertable.


----------



## Skidoo (16 Mar 2004)

*Quotes*

You can get an online quote from 123.ie, I use them a lot and find them very competitive. They quote for several different companies (including St.Pauls).


----------

